# What kind of dog and letter/number designation is this?



## bujor66 (10 mo ago)

She was my best friend and just died right after I lost my brother, followed by my father 2 weeks later, then within a month,her. I want to get the same exact type.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This Have you seen a dog like this before? Trying to find... would be a good thread for you to review. You can never get another dog exactly like your previous dog. Even siblings from the same litter can have wildly different personalities and/or appearance. By insisting on trying to duplicate your previous dog, you are setting yourself up for disappointment and being unfair to both your previous and any new one.


----------

